# Electric Levity



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

In these trying and difficult times, perhaps it's time for a little electric humor. I'll start:


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

So, add to the humor a brain teaser:
A guy has a garage that is wired with 12-2 WG underground wire that is buried under concrete from the house.
There is no way to add wiring.
He has a light and a refridgerator in the garage.
He wants to be able to turn the light off and on at the house, but have the fridge run as needed.
Code is not going to be adhered to.
No remote can be used, only hard wiring.
How can the electrician wire it?


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Solution A


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> So, add to the humor a brain teaser:
> A guy has a garage that is wired with 12-2 WG underground wire that is buried under concrete from the house.
> There is no way to add wiring.
> He has a light and a refridgerator in the garage.
> ...


in the real world with inspectors...
I used a radio remote for the light...
bsr and radio shack had a good system back in the mid 1980's

they also had an optional key fob!!
high tech back in those days!!

I had every thing on timer... and it had all lights on feature and all lights off as well!!
nice for when things go bump in the night!!:tango_face_devil:


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Here is how I did it...


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Solution B.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

iowagold;
nice for when things go bump in the night!!:tango_face_devil:[/quote said:


> I have a 1911 for things that go bump in the night!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol on the lp fridge!!
go totally wireless!!
coleman lp lantern too!! GRIN!!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> I have a 1911 for things that go bump in the night!


make big holes and ask questions later???:tango_face_devil:


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

BIG money is made in EV rescue!
the wrecker guys are coming out like bandits!

One of my local wrecker friends was trying to figure out how to rescue charge..
my simple answer...
flat bed the car!
they have those caddy wheels that can be set for each wheel then you can winch it on the flat bed and remove the caddy wheels for good flat bed ride.

those good high level charge rate trailers are expensive!
but if you had a LARGE military trailer gen set..
that might work well on the cheap for ready rescue.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

__





Gif-vif : Daily Dose of Gifs


Gif-Vif is a website where you can find fresh, awesome and viral gifs




www.gif-vif.com


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

tabora said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're everywhere.


----------

